# Porch flooring over concrete



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Something that looks like wood and gives a wood-like appearance huh? H-m-m-m-m. One would have to think about that for a while.

Oh hey! Will it be getting wet at any time? Is the porch enclosed?


----------



## rstepp (Nov 30, 2011)

nope, this porch is more like a deck


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

So it IS exposed to the elements?
Where are you, what region of what country?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

rstepp said:


> nope, this porch is more like a deck


So it's like a deck and you want a wood like appearance.
Sorry, I got nothing.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

rstepp said:


> I have a concrete front porch but I was wanting to cover it with a wood looking type covering. The concrete has some cracks and I would like to cover these. I do not want to use pavers but would like to use something that gives a wooden plank like apperance.


It is usually possible cover a concrete porch with wood or “wood looking” decking.

You need to attach treated wood sleepers to the concrete so there’s something to attach the decking to.

You need at least 2” between the concrete and the threshold of the door to make this work.


----------



## Jeoroc24 (Mar 2, 2010)

I've thought of doing something similar, but I'm concerned about water pooling under the wood. My patio is not sloped and concrete does not provide good drainage.


----------



## JoJo-Arch (Sep 15, 2011)

Your wood deck will let water through to the concrete. If the concrete has no slope so it doesn't drain, then trapping water under the wood deck is going to stink, attract mosquitoes and rot the wood amongst other nasties I haven't tought of. If you cannot apply a sloping screed to the concrete (slope 1:100), your between a rock and a hard place. Just fill the cracks and use a good quality paving paint. Otherwise, screed to fall, and lay external tiles or paving stones, forget wood altogether.
Cheers, from Oz


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And no, composit decking will not work either, it needs at least 12" under it for air flow or it's going to mold up.
Attaching wood decking as stated will not work for other reasons, it will never fully dry out, as it shrinks when it does start to dry I've seen it snap off or pull out ceramic coated decking screws.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I covered my cracked concrete porch deck with rubber tiles made from recycled car tires. They are about 16" square, come with a house brick pattern on them. They are dense enough that can lay in place without adhesive.


----------



## rstepp (Nov 30, 2011)

where did you purchase and do they have various colors?This sounds like a good option. Thanks


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

rstepp said:


> where did you purchase and do they have various colors?This sounds like a good option. Thanks


 I bought the tiles from a RONA HOME CENTER here in Canada. They were made in Montreal, however the brand name is gone from me. ( I have a good memory, its just short)

I may have the sales receipt yet. I'll have a look and see if I can find it!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a link http://www.diamond-safety.com/Deck, Patio and Walkway Products.html that show a type of rubber tile. Mine is a different manufaturer. I have yet to find the name.


----------



## magallanes (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi all

I was looking for something like the diamond-safety for a concrete pool deck, any one can give us a review/comparison about it. The finish on our concrete deck is AAA on drainage, but not a good kids friendly surface.

Thank you.

Mary.


----------



## dsafety (Aug 16, 2014)

magallanes said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was looking for something like the diamond-safety for a concrete pool deck, any one can give us a review/comparison about it. The finish on our concrete deck is AAA on drainage, but not a good kids friendly surface.
> 
> ...


Hi Mary,

My name is Bob. I am president of Diamond Safety Concepts. I would be happy to answer any of your questions about our rubber tiles and pavers although this forum is probably not the proper venue. 

A quick visit to our web site, (see the link in a previous post), will provide you with all the appropriate contact information. Please give me a call or send an email. 

The short answer is that our rubber decking tiles are great for most outdoor resurfacing applications. The rubber is porous so water will drain through the tiles to the subsurface below. This material can be installed directly over fragile waterproof rubber membranes. These products are made from the same type of recycled rubber that is commonly used in playgrounds so they provide excellent cushioning and slip resistance. 

The only issue you might run into is how to deal with the transition from the rubber tiles to the pool coping since our tiles range in thickness from 1/2" to as much as 4".


----------

